# Any tips on catching flounder near Tybee Island?



## rmc0008

I'm planning on putting the boat in at Lazaretto Creek Boat Ramp off of HWY 80 near Tybee Island. I had some success out there a couple weeks ago with croaker and a nice bull red. However, this weekend the wifey is asking if we can catch some flounder. I've been flounder fishing a few times in the past, but I really don't know too much about it. I was planning on using a fish-finder rig with live shrimp near the jetties of the north side of the island. If I don't have any luck there, I might try fishing around some docks or the Fort Pulaski Bridge. Has anyone had any luck fishing for flounder in this area? What methods did you use? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## JonesCoJason

Mud Minnows on an outgoing tide.  put the live minnows on a 1/2 oz Chartruse jig head, throw to the grass and work it back to the boat slowly.


----------



## work2play

JonesCoJason said:


> Mud Minnows on an outgoing tide.  put the live minnows on a 1/2 oz Chartruse jig head, throw to the grass and work it back to the boat slowly.



what he said...flounder 101


----------



## s4hinds

fish finder rig with live minnows near a mouth of a creek. oyster rake nearby is preferred. I've never had too much luck near fort pulaski bridge, i use that place more for catching small croakers for bait


----------



## Fatback1

Pollywogs (Mud Minnows) and small live Mullet are your go to bait for Flounder. A Flounder will knock a shrimp out of the way to get to a Pollywog!

Carolina rig or just pin a wog/mullet on any old jig head and bounce it on the bottom. Any size/color is fine.

Third choose of bait is Gulp! swimming Mullet any color. Fished slow keeping contact with the bottom. 

Last choice of bait would be live shrimp on a Carolina rig. A Flounder will eat it to avoid starving.

Location. Avoid Fort Pulaski Bridge and the Savannah River jetties. Not because they don't hold Flounder, cuz they do. Its just hard to fish those areas for folks who don't have a bunch of experience. And with this weekends eight foot tides its makes it even harder.

Best time to fish for Flounder is the outgoing tide after the water has dropped out of the grass. This weekend somewhere about noonish down to late afternoon should be good.

Stick with the small creek mouths and grass lines. The creek near where the grass turns to sand is a good spot. Fan cast the area and if you don't get nothing move to another spot, come back a little later and try again.

Grass lines are great, again fan cast an area and if you don't get nothing move. Think pockets and points. Watch out for the area around the long dock. Too many oysters for Flounder fishing but a great area for Trout.


----------



## BigRedObsession

Fish the point across across from the lighthouse, the point on your left right before you turn left to go back the Pulaski bridge.


----------



## Scrapy

JonesCoJason said:


> Mud Minnows on an outgoing tide.  put the live minnows on a 1/2 oz Chartruse jig head, throw to the grass and work it back to the boat slowly.


If a minnow trap cost you en dollar it is well worth it . Used every day will last two years,. Used once , washed out good with WD 40 will last forever,.
Mud minnows on a jig head and don't waste a lot of time trolling the same water. Unless you feel hits, count 5 and jerk . If you bring in halfa minnow clean cut oft then that is a crab. So trow elsewhere a bit.


----------

